# What glue to use?



## Schroedc (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm finishing up a project for my wife and it includes some veneered panels I made, Of course, being my first veneer attempt I had a couple issues but I'm still happy with them although I did have a little shrink causing some hairline cracks. I have a jar of fine sanding dust the right color to match the veneer and I'm wondering what kind of glue I should use when I mix up a filler to squeegee into the cracks? I'll be putting a poly finish over everything.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 21, 2016)

when I use the dust to make a matching filler I always use Titebond II or III
I mix all together 1st, heavy on the dust to make a semi-thick paste (mayonaisse viscosity), fill the cracks/holes, smooth a bit and let dry
once sanded if there's still any voids left, fill with glue and sand, end result should fill any voids completely, be a perfect match, and will take any stains & finishes desired

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 21, 2016)

I've never had any luck getting titebond to take any stain the same as the surrounding wood. I generally use hide glue to mix with wood dust. It seems to accept stain better for me anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree with John, yellow glue resist stains and finishes, or at least makes them look different, even if you mix them with dust or whatever, never had any luck with it IMO. I have had better luck with simple wood putty (you can add a drop or 2 of stain to adjust the color) or mixing dust with epoxy, which tends to become pretty transparent once the finish is applied...


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2016)

You could try adding a couple of drops of CA to the crack and then sand. 

Or, I've heard, but not tried, mixing sanding dust with your intended finish (i.e. poly) and make a thick paste out of it. Fill the crack and let cure, sand, then finish the piece as usual. This would probably be best suited for small/thin cracks, not larger voids.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2016)

What about hide glue?


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 22, 2016)

Back when I made a lot of cedar hope chest, I made my own filler using cedar dust and a little dab of poly or varnish, which ever finish you are going to use. Then when you do finish it, it will be clear and no yellowing. Just mix up in a cup and pour in some poly or varnish and add the dust and mix to the thickness of your liking. Hope that this helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 30, 2016)

tocws2002 said:


> You could try adding a couple of drops of CA to the crack and then sand.
> 
> Or, I've heard, but not tried, mixing sanding dust with your intended finish (i.e. poly) and make a thick paste out of it. Fill the crack and let cure, sand, then finish the piece as usual. This would probably be best suited for small/thin cracks, not larger voids.
> 
> -jason



This is the method I use. Generally I use lacquer so I just mix fine sawdust with it and work it into the voids or cracks. this way it cleans up easily for your final sanding and has no issues with your topcoat.


----------

